#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Dealing with planetary intelligences for success.

## Heres_

I have read that there are two kinds of planetary energies: Spirits and Intelligences, being the work with intelligencesÃÂ´ sigils like the ones of the Sun, Jupiter, and Mercury, very effective for getting success in life. 

Could you give me some information on this, please? Just for starting: is the same (regarding difficulty, complexity, danger, etc.)working with IntelligencesÃÂ´seals that with Angels and Demons?

Thank you

----------


## Lucan

Instructions for using them are in Key of Rabbi Solomon being first book of Veritable Key of Solomon.

----------


## Jackal

The Picatrix is a good grimoire for Astrological and Planetary spirits, I havn't used it yet though...Just flicked through it and have heard good things about it

----------

